# John Lucas: The Cavs Tanked The '02-'03 Season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In the 2002-03 season, the Cleveland Cavaliers started Darius Miles 62 times and Milt Palacio 46 times. Now we know why. Former Cavs coach John Lucas told Fanhouse that he believes management tried to throw the ‘02-03 season in order to land possibly the most hyped NBA draft pick of all time, LeBron James.
> 
> Prior to the ‘02-03 season, the team traded Lamond Murray and Andre Miller. After the the Cavs stared the season 8-34 with Lucas as head coach, the team fired him on Jan. 23, 2003 and replaced him with Keith Smart.
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2010/01/john-lucas-the-cavs-tanked-the-02-03-season-to-score-lebron/

Smartest thing they ever did.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope lebron leaves now. Loser franchises that play to lose don't deserve all-time greats.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Did this guy just figure this out or something? Obviously they tanked but I think it's fair to say it paid off.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

garnett said:


> Did this guy just figure this out or something? Obviously they tanked but I think it's fair to say it paid off.


Haha, exactly. I mean who didn't know they tanked that year?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

John must have finally come out of his drug induced coma.


----------

